# More new arrivals



## PseudoDave (Jun 26, 2005)

I love this time of year  I've got many P.affinis nymphs from all the ooths that were produced, but nothing could prepare me for what I was going to see this morning. One of my 12 P.aeruginosa ooths hatched and there must be at least 400 nymphs running around like crazy, brilliant. They've all been having a drink from their moist 'kitchen towel' and are looking great, they'll be placed into their larger nymph tank tomorrow when i've got the new mesh. Chuffed to bits  Will update with some photos tomorrow, but couldnt wait until then to mention it, lol. Everytime something hatches, it feels like the first ever ooth I had hatch for me.

Dave


----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2005)

Awesome. I had a budwing ooth hatch and about to have a grandis ooth hatch. I am going to be full of nymphs.


----------



## PseudoDave (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi Rick,

I've never kept grandis before, do their ooths generally produce alot of nymphs like their other Heirodula cousins? I'm getting more fruit fly cultures prepared now than I was previously going to, if one of these ooths can produce this many i have to be ready for many many more


----------



## Rick (Jun 26, 2005)

Yeah they produce alot of nymphs.


----------



## Ian (Jun 27, 2005)

Thats great dave! Keep up the good work buddy.  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## dino (Jun 27, 2005)

How wonderful!  Good luck Dave with your Mantids. Same here when a ooth hatches I feel like it is my first mantis too.


----------



## dakota (Jun 27, 2005)

not me when an ooth hatches i know that it's the same speceies so it's not very exiting when i get my hands on some new mantids i go nuts!


----------



## dino (Jun 27, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## dakota (Jun 27, 2005)

whats so funny?


----------



## dino (Jun 27, 2005)

I go nuts to when I have a rare mantis


----------



## PseudoDave (Jun 28, 2005)

Doesn't matter if it's as common as muck or rare as a woman that likes sport and cooks, love em all


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 28, 2005)

LOL Dave! That was funny!! Yeah, finding a woman who loves sports, cooks, and LOVES bugs will be rare! :lol:


----------



## Ian (Jun 28, 2005)

it may be rare yen, but you got one  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ellroy (Jun 29, 2005)

The trick is to find a woman who does all the other stuff then reveal what a bug geek you really are.....I waiting 5 years til I outed myself!!! 8)


----------

